# Lifepak question



## Mex EMT-I (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi.

Does anyone knows whats the difference betwwen a lifepak 12 biphasic and a lifepak 12 3D biphasic.

I want to buy a monitor and my supplier offered me those 2. The difference in "options" is that the 3D has 12 lead, but i wonder if there is another difference that the 3D has that the other one don´t or it is just marketing or the year of manufacture or what?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## 18G (Nov 3, 2010)

I believe the 3D biphasic is a certain defibrilation technology...


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Digging a lot on the web i find out that 3d was the first biphasic units that lifepak took out to the market in the form of a manual defib.

So its really a time thing.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mex EMT-I said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone knows whats the difference betwwen a lifepak 12 biphasic and a lifepak 12 3D biphasic.
> 
> ...



Did you ask the supplier what the difference is? If the supplier can't explain the difference between two different products, then perhaps you need to seek a different (read better) supplier.


----------

